

Ask HN: Would you be interested in RedFlag? - ScalaTuts

Yelp is for business. RedFlag is for People<p>RedFlag : Is an app where users rate the People. It can be your friend&#x2F;boss&#x2F;colleague&#x2F;Ex&#x2F;Anyone. 
If you had a bitter&#x2F;bad experience you want to let others know that, so they don&#x27;t face the same experience.<p>Would you guys be interested in this app? Comments welcome.
======
yeukhon
The honest answer is no in general.

For one, Yelp is public facing, a public data. I suppose you don't want to
have your name out there in public for people to comment on right? So that
comparison is not right.

If you want to do the "circle" kind of thing, which is what Linkedln does,
then you have to enforce identity and network connection and you cannot allow
anonymity.

Third, you need to consider trolls and haters. How can your user benefit from
this app? What can they learn from themselves? Teen were/are using ask.fm and
Tumblr to leave filtering and offensive comments. How do you deal with these
things?

There are ways to improve the score, but I think today people are just too
busy to rate anyone.

